# First time raw fish



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

So, tonight for dinner Link got Liver, some celery chopped up, an egg and 3 mackerel. The fish was whole, originally frozen, I thawed it. 
Link doesn't like the fish, he toyed with it a bit, I chopped off a piece for him but not much interest. I've now chopped up the fish and, wearing a latex glove, mixed it up with a raw egg, the veges and a little olive oil - hoping to make it easier on him. I know dogs aren't always crazy about fish their first time. 
Still no luck. He's still not eating it. He'll lick at it occasionally and walk away. Any ideas on how to handle this?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Keep trying. 
I know Hans liked sardines but left some other types of fish untouched.


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

My brothers dog doesn't like to eat her kibble so he mixes in some crushed freeze dried liver or other treats, I was considering tgat


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You might try, but I never managed to fool my dog. 
If he didn't like it, there it stayed, untouched.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs won't eat certain fish, frozen, disguised or thawed. They'll readily eat salmon, canned mackerel and sometimes tripe-disguised fish(IF they can't decipher what is what when it stinks so bad!).
Tilapia, and other whitefish they leave. I try, they try but it ends up not eaten.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

you can cook the fish. Kyleigh won't eat raw fish but LOVES it cooked (steamed or grilled on the BBQ)


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

I've still got my hopes up about this, I should've eased him into fish I think. He's a champ and gives it a shot. I put in powder from the freeze dried treat bags, and it made a difference but still some ways to go. Wondering if there's something better I could put in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

I've read that you should let the dog go hungry for a bit before feeding fish for the first time. As of right now, he's not eating so I put it up and will give it back in 2 hours before bed. I'd *like* to give it another go in the morning as he'll be hungrier then, would it be safe with cling wrap over it in the fridge for 8 hours? It's been out for about 3 already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what kind of liver was it? maybe the liver and the mackerel
together didn't suit his epicurean taste and he probably
doesn't want any stinking frozen mackerel. he wants
fresh fish and fresh liver (and skip the celery).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I was excited to have my dog eat raw fish the first time- I thought, he's going to love this! He actually took it out of his bowl and put it on the ground...He wouldn't eat it until I cooked it for him. He loves sardines, canned fish, and cooked fish, but that's it, so I don't push it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs hid it in the snow the first time I fed it(ice fishing, bluegills and sunfish heads) I thought they were eating it, til the snow melted and I found parts strewn all over the yard....ugh!


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

That's how I felt, mikko!
He did manage to eat a bit earlier. Going to give it back to him soon, then toss it out. I'll have to try one of your guys' suggestion for getting some fish in him. I don't even prepare food for myself unless its instant, or do regular grocery shopping Lol, I'm already going far out of my way with Link, figuring out how to handle and prepare the food, balancing meals, finding the raw meat at manageable prices. All while working long hours and trying to take care of my pup with little help, it's pretty overwhelming. 
Goddamn lovable dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

Well he ate everything but the heads and tails! I don't know why but this left me with a really good feeling 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, you sound like great "parent."


----------

